# Nra edition p92



## laden44 (Mar 24, 2013)

Need some help guys, i just got this NRA edition p92, mint cond. in glass case with all the papers , it states only 500 made. Anyone know what this is worth?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Honestly, there are so, so, so many "special edition" Beretta 92s. Most are usually only worth $50 or so over regular price. They've done so many themed guns over the years. Only a few are actually worth a lot to a collector.

I'd go ahead and shoot it.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm thinking it's worth at least $200.00, but I'll go out on a branch and do $250.00 for it. :mrgreen:


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

laden44 said:


> Need some help guys, i just got this NRA edition p92, mint cond. in glass case with all the papers , it states only 500 made. Anyone know what this is worth?


Nothing in my mind if you don't break open that case and shoot it!


----------

